# Hops - Replacement For Amarillo And Galaxy



## Cube (27/1/09)

Bear with me, I'm newish to hops and my experience is woeful.

I can't get my beloved Galaxy :angry: What do people suggest for a replacement?

I LOVE Amarillo and Galaxy blends in my APA's....

Is Chinook 'kinda' similar to Galaxy. I hear it's fruity/spicy/tropical?

What would be a replacement hop for Amarillo?

I'll start running low on stock if I don't keep my fermenter full every 2 weeks. 
:chug: 

Edit for below American hops:

Cascade
Mt. Hood
Willamette
Stirling
US Goldings

Any good?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (27/1/09)

Cube said:


> Bear with me, I'm newish to hops and my experience is woeful.
> 
> I can't get my beloved Galaxy :angry: What do people suggest for a replacement?
> 
> ...




Fortunately my supply of Amarillo is excellent, but if I wanted to use something else it would be Cascade not as high AA but a nice hop.

BYB


----------



## Jye (27/1/09)

IMHO Simcoe is an excellent sub for Galaxy however there is no sub for Amarillo  but if you need something then go for cascade.


----------



## goatherder (27/1/09)

Chinook is a more grapefruit rather than the tropical fruit of the others. Not everyone likes it, I love the stuff.


----------



## Bizier (27/1/09)

Try different hops and expand our horizons.

ED: and I love chinook too


----------



## devo (27/1/09)

Cascade is the only thing that comes close to Amarillo but not a substitute by a long shot.


----------



## Franko (27/1/09)

try summer saaz its no amarillo but has a nice note

Franko


----------



## caleb (27/1/09)

Go to the Craftbrewer website on the top of this page. They have a MASSIVE range of hops and the site will describe the flavor characteristics of each one. You'll surely find something you like the sound of.

Cascade is the APA hop "par excellence" I believe.

I just did a batch I'm calling Anglo-American Pale Ale - Simcoe for bittering, massive doses of late addition Cascade, but fermented with Wyeast English Cask. (And a bigger shot of crystal and munich malt than I'd expect from an APA.)

Potter's APA uses Chinook for bittering, along with Cascade and Amarillo for flavor.

So - maybe consider Chinook, Simcoe, Cascade, Summer Saaz, BSaaz, even Nelson Sauvin.

Or - try some English style hops instead for an original British Pale Ale. Branching out into something new is good advice.


----------



## dr K (27/1/09)

> Cascade is the only thing that comes close to Amarillo but not a substitute by a long shot.



No, it is not a substitute but the closest it comes to Amarillo is that is a hop.

Summer Sazz has on paper a very close oil content to Amarillo but its like 4.7%, if Ross has some, grab it, you will not be dissapointed.
I have an APA like beer with all Weyermann Vienna and SS to 8 ish g/l conditioning now, very mild but distinctive hop aroma and flavor, more genteel than Amarillo, and really a long way from Czech Saaz.

K


----------



## Cube (28/1/09)

Thanks very much fellas. It's very interesting to others opinions of hops varieties and the taste etc.

I think a little experimenting and mixing is in order....of course with galaxy in there whenever I can :wub:


----------

